# Does anyone use a Cookshack Smoker ?



## jimmy48 (Jul 27, 2010)

I am looking to buy a smoker.  Have good things about the Cookshack Smokers, does anyone use one and how good are they ?

Thanks,

Jimmy48


----------



## deannc (Jul 27, 2010)

Welcome aboard!  Sorry I'm not familiar with the Cookshack but wanted to welcome you at least!  I'm sure they'll be some folks coming along shortly who can provide some information on the Cookshack.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 27, 2010)

I do not have the Cookshack but its brother the SmokinTex 1400 unit and I love it. I also bought the A MAZE N SMOKER to go with it to cold smoke and with the two I have the abilithy to do anything


----------



## chefrc (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't have one myself but wanted to welcome you to the family.


----------



## jimmy48 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you all. You made me feel great.


----------



## meatball (Jul 28, 2010)

I have owned a Cookshack for about two years and I love it. It was an upgrade for me from an ECB. It does an awesome job. I love that the door seals very tight, it takes minimal amount of wood and it's easy to use. The temp control on mine (I have the Smokette II) is pretty much dead-on and when you open the door, it rises back up to cooking temp relatively quickly (at least compared to ECB, in my experience). Maintenance is super easy, just line the floor and cover the wood box with some heavy duty foil and remove the foil to clean...that's it. I have never had any issues with it and would certainly recommend it to anybody.


----------



## bbqhead (Jul 28, 2010)

Cookshack, very good choice. which one are you looking at ?  I've got 2 FEC-100's , Quality product, well insulated, excellant customer service staff. made in ponca city, okla. usa. not imported. if you have any questions i'll try to help you all I can.


----------



## duffman (Jul 29, 2010)

Welcome. Hope you enjoy what ever smoker you end up getting.


----------



## jimmy48 (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow, you guys really answer questions.  I can't get an answer from my own State.  The Smoker is the Smokette  Elite - Stainless Steel, SM025.  Don't really need anything bigger right now.  Just going to use it from family and friends.

I want to thank all of you who got back to me.  Will let everyone know how the first Brisket turns out.


----------



## hillarystep (Jan 18, 2012)

I am thinking of buying a Cookshack Elite SM025.  looking at the photo of this unit , I cannot see any air vent on this smoker.  Is that possible that there is no vent?  What about creosote buildup on the meat?


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome to SMF glad you can join us.  We are big on Pics and love to help everyone out.  Remember the only question that is dumb is one not asked.  You will not find a friendlier place to talk Que on the web.

You are going to fit in just fine.


----------



## supercenterchef (Jan 21, 2012)

hilary...there is a small vent in front of the control panel on top of the smoker...hope this helps...


----------



## hillarystep (Jan 22, 2012)

Is that vent adjustable to regulate the heat?  Would you recommend the Cookshack Elite SM 025?  How long do the heating elements last?


----------



## supercenterchef (Jan 22, 2012)

The SM025 is what I have...I love it and recommend it highly

...I may sell it in the future, but just to size up!

The vent is not adjustable, but the unit does very well with heat and humidity control (ie no waterpan, etc needed)

Not sure how long the heating element lasts, though I do know that in the last several years they have upgraded the element and it has worked well for me so far...

The big benefits to me are:  crazy insulation (you can cook in any weather), made in USA, unbelievable customer service, and great temp regulation


----------



## hillarystep (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks very much for the information.  Will look into buying one now.


----------



## hillarystep (Jan 23, 2012)

For example with the Cookshack smoker.  I open my present propane smoker every hour to spray the baby backs with apple juice.  Do you still do that with the cookshack?  I have been looking at youtube videos and they say to just put the ribs in the smoker and leave it for the whole time with one little block of wood !! Is that correct?


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 23, 2012)

You might also want to take a look at these guys - I have been using mine for about 3 years with great success. I have the 1400 model  

http://smokintex.com/1100.html


----------



## meatball (Jan 23, 2012)

hillarystep said:


> For example with the Cookshack smoker.  I open my present propane smoker every hour to spray the baby backs with apple juice.  Do you still do that with the cookshack?  I have been looking at youtube videos and they say to just put the ribs in the smoker and leave it for the whole time with one little block of wood !! Is that correct?




It's your preference. I spray the meat while it's smoking sometimes, but you probably don't have to do it. If you do open the door, it doesn't take long to get the temp back up.


----------



## shtrdave (Jan 23, 2012)

I never spray my ribs when cooking them, I have a CS Smokette, had it for 10 or 11 years now, I have never had any issues with mine and it has been used very hard. Like someone above said, line with foil and top the wood box also with foil and a Putty knife or scraper to get the big chunks.

I hope this is allowed but try this, they are a friendly group just as here. http://forum.cookshack.com/groupee


----------



## kadoka (Feb 9, 2012)

hillarystep said:


> For example with the Cookshack smoker.  I open my present propane smoker every hour to spray the baby backs with apple juice.  Do you still do that with the cookshack?  I have been looking at youtube videos and they say to just put the ribs in the smoker and leave it for the whole time with one little block of wood !! Is that correct?


hillary... I am also looking into a Cookshack, Model SM009-2. Have heard good things about this brand. I found a company with a better price than Cookshack. Let me know if your interested. Good luck and let us know what you decided on.


----------



## kadoka (Feb 9, 2012)

Sorry! that last post goes out to Jimmy48 as well.


----------



## deltadude (Feb 10, 2012)

Back several years ago, there were a number of complaints about the Cookshack, when compared to the MES, the basic complaint was the amount of time it took to come to temp, caused by low wattage elements.  I just looked a the current Residential models, and it appears Cookshack has increased the wattage to deal with that problem.

Cookshack has a solid design and used in both residential and commercial settings.


----------



## hillarystep (Feb 10, 2012)

I am interested in getting the Cookshack Elite model SM025.  Where can I get the best price??


----------



## supercenterchef (Feb 11, 2012)

I got mine from yardandpool.com they were cheaper, offered free shipping...and it ships direct from cookshack anyway, lol

mods--I didn't see a prohibition against posting this link...if I erred, please erase!


----------



## hillarystep (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you .....Gerry


----------



## kadoka (Feb 13, 2012)

hillarystep said:


> I am interested in getting the Cookshack Elite model SM025.  Where can I get the best price??


hillary, try myrubberneck.com


----------



## ravenclan (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't personal have one but my friend does and he can turn out some GREAT ribs , he does it both ways , with a rub and what he calls "naked" no rub only smoke !

we smoked one weekend , "we called it smoke-lahoma " 12 hours of straight smoking !

ribs went in , no spraying needed and two piece of chunk style wood all that was needed ,

i had my Cajun injector smoker also electric and at one point it started to rain my smoker had to move out of the rain his was in the rain with no problems and a ton of meat later still smoking and ready to go !

Very hardy smoker when its time for me to up=grade my electric smoker i will go to the Cook Shack smoker !!

A Little pricey but well worth your dollar !!!


----------



## ravenclan (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't personal have one but my friend does and he can turn out some GREAT ribs , he does it both ways , with a rub and what he calls "naked" no rub only smoke !

we smoked one weekend , "we called it smoke-lahoma " 12 hours of straight smoking !

ribs went in , no spraying needed and two piece of chunk style wood all that was needed ,

i had my Cajun injector smoker also electric and at one point it started to rain my smoker had to move out of the rain his was in the rain with no problems and a ton of meat later still smoking and ready to go !

Very hardy smoker when its time for me to up=grade my electric smoker i will go to the Cook Shack smoker !!

A Little pricey but well worth your dollar !!!


----------



## tsin (Mar 14, 2013)

I bought a used cookshack that  is about 15 years old I only gave $50 for it turned it on and as soon as the temp reached desired temp it shouts down Its a smoo8 any help would be appreciated.. Tom


----------



## old sarge (Mar 14, 2013)

Tom,

I would contact Cookshack and communicate with Stuart. Considering how little you paid for it, a new controller might be needed. He should be able to walk you thru some testing of the element and thermostat.  It is worth a try.  This is his email:

Stuart Powell <[email protected]>

Dave


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have two as part of my arsenal, an Amerique and an 09.  You won't go wrong with them as they build Cadillac's and the customer service simply cannot be beat.


----------



## tsin (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response I will e-mail him, from what I read about the cookshack it will probably be worthwhile to get it repaired..


----------



## old sarge (Mar 14, 2013)

Check out these videos.  They may help as well.

http://www.cookshack.com/store/Start-Up-Service-Videos


----------



## navigator (Mar 19, 2013)

I have had a Cookshack SMO55 (same as the 025 only a little larger) for 10+ years and its a great unit, as others have said no water pan or spritzing/mopping needed in fact it can get too moist in there when doing some things like beef jerky and you have to open the door about once an hour just to dump the moisture. They are also a great company to deal with and stand behind their products. They are also well insulated and work well up here in the winter then its frequently below zero on smoke days.


----------



## macsmoke (Jul 30, 2013)

I have had the Smokette 025 for almost one year and love it. It is a very well-built unit and the accuracy of the digital temperature sensor and the digital meat probe are right on. Tested these with independent readings.

The unit is well sealed although there is a small opening on top through which the meat probe is placed and a small amount of smoke can escape.  Maximum amount of wood to use is 6 oz.so it doesn't need much.  Placing aluminum foil on the drip plate/heat deflector and the floor of the unit make clean-up super easy.

It is all stainless steel and looks very attractive. It has double walls and the outside gets warm but not hot. I have it on a covered portion of the patio and use it all the time.  The racks have a coating on them that makes clean-up easy also.  Rinse any big chunks off and into the dishwasher they go.  The only drawback is it might be too easy to use.  For example:

1. Place one or two chunks of wood in wood box.

2. Place meat in smoker and insert meat probe.

3. Set desired temperature on digital control panel.

4. Take meat out when desired internal temperature is reached.

In between time mow lawn, have a beer or just take a nap.  Dinner is ready when you are.


----------



## arnie (Aug 27, 2013)

Cookshacks are well worth the cost.

My first Cookshack was a Smokette it is 15 years old now and still working like a champ, and it has never had a part  changed or needed any type of service

I sold it 5 years ago for what I paid for it, I don't know of any other brand smoker that would be worth it's cost after 10 years hard use

I just purchased my 3rd Cookshack and I can't say enough about them

They are well insulated, seal up well, and put out great Q with little effort and even less fuss 

They were made to smoke brisket and pork butt, but do a fine job on ribs and chicken as well


----------



## timtown (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes.  I've used one SM055 for about 14-20 years.  Just bought the SM045 model (essentially the same, but with electronic controls).  The older one had a rheostat for temp setting and was pretty crude.  The SM055 was very well built.  Stainless steel welded assembly.  Before the sM055, I used a ECB and managed to burn a hole through my deck (dumb!).  Cookshack people are very friendly and their customer service is excellent.  Eventually, I had to replace the thermostat and wood box, but the parts were inexpensive.

I decided to buy the SM045 because of my experience with their high quality, larger grill size (I cook 25 lb turkeys), and better heater controls.  The SM045 will arrive this Wednesday.

It uses very little wood, because the unit is sealed with the exception of a 3/4" hole on top.  I have never opened the door during cooking in order to baste the food, but I'm going to try it.  When I do so, I will replenish the wood blocks (2-4oz).


----------



## padronman (Aug 3, 2014)

Cookshack is a quality smoker.....As is Smokin tex and Smokin-It brands.  Can't go wrong with any of these.


----------



## macsmoke (Aug 3, 2014)

I also have a SM025 purchased through yarandpool.com.  Great service.  I love it.  You use so little wood, 2-4 oz. and literally set the temp and place your temp probe and when it reaches your desired temp your  finished.  No basting, no water pan, no adding wood or anything.  It's so well insulated it works in winter as well as summer.  I highly recommend it.  From day one everything comes out great.  It's so easy I feel like I am cheating.


----------



## old sarge (Aug 4, 2014)

Just for fun, here is a link to CS videos:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=UUdGMel5F67Xx_DQqXC7ughA


----------



## tonyshotlickbbq (Nov 30, 2014)

I have an FEC750, FEC 100 and, PG1000 a Charbroiler. Theyre the best units out there IMHO. Its the easy bake oven of smoking. Consistent temps and performance anytime. Very expensive. Nobody comes close to their IQ4 controller. it really helps.


----------



## tonyshotlickbbq (Nov 30, 2014)

I have an FEC750, FEC 100 and, PG1000 a Charbroiler. Theyre the best units out there IMHO. Its the easy bake oven of smoking. Consistent temps and performance anytime. Very expensive. Nobody comes close to their IQ4 controller. it really helps.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 30, 2014)

Amerique SM066 since APR 2012.  Never a problem.


----------



## tim evans (May 24, 2015)

*This is my second season using a SM 025 and so far so delicious. *

*Positives  ...The set it and forget features of an electric smoker is certainly not "traditional Q" but I find myself smoking meals much more often because i can work it around other activity. Traditional charcoal and wood burners need attention and do turn out a "different" (some say better) result but ease of use in my opinion trumps the controversy. The unit is ridiculously well built and tight. Food times are greatly decreased from other methods. I finished a 14 lb packer in a little over 12 hours at 250. It was great! It cleans pretty easy (use foil to line floor and the cover over the wood box) and it seem reliable so far. *

*Negatives.....Don't use it in the rain ....bad idea with electric ...So that forces you to work around weather reports unless you have a covered area to run to. Also ..it takes awhile to get to temp... not time in slow motion, but could be faster. It also does not like water pans. Not an issue on most cooks but some recipes like Cupcake chicken  the moisture in the pan can cause the temps to drop and get tough to manage with the liquid in use.   It still works but takes longer due to temp issues. *

*Overall I recommend it and would buy one again. It is certainly pricey but it is designed and built like a high end resturant unit (that is Cookshack's core customer) *

*Has it's pros and cons but a solid cooker. *


----------



## old sarge (May 24, 2015)

I have a covered patio so rain is typically not an issue.  However, we do get wind driven sideways rain. So far, no problems.


----------



## rsnovi (May 24, 2015)

Mine is out in the open.  Right now I am 17 hours into a smoke with some very light sprinkles.  I hope it holds out.

Overall I really like the Cookshack and have been using it a lot this spring.  So much in fact that I am planning to replace my gas grill with a PG500 pellet smoker.


----------



## old sarge (May 24, 2015)

CS Pellet Grills have a great reputation for performance and reliability.  Here is a link to their videos.

 http://www.cookshack.com/store/Video-Cooking-Classroom


----------



## rsnovi (May 25, 2015)

Thanks old sarge.  Great videos that convince me even more it is the right grill for me.


----------



## tonyshotlickbbq (Oct 17, 2015)

Jimmy48 said:


> I am looking to buy a smoker.  Have good things about the Cookshack Smokers, does anyone use one and how good are they ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jimmy48


I have an fec500 and fec100. Superior products.


----------



## arnie (Oct 17, 2015)

Used my first Cook Shack (Smokette) for 10 years Sold it 6 years ago for what I paid for it and bought an AmeriQue. 4 years ago I bought a SM 260. The only problems I've ever had with any of my Cook Shacks have been operator error. GREAT WELL BUILT SMOKERS!


----------



## dj-ia (Oct 18, 2015)

I have owned two SM025's and as everyone else has said you just can't go wrong with a Cookshack smoker.


----------

